# The error I get when installing MySQL



## SchutzTCP (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello,

FreeBSD Version 9.2

When installing MySQL to the server, I get an error like below in the photo what is the solution of this? 2 days I try to solve it but I did not...

Help me pls.


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 21, 2017)

There is no picture attached.

But before we go there please keep in mind that FreeBSD 9.2 has been EOL a long time ago. The current versions are 10.3 and 11.0. There is a forum policy about not helping with outdated versions because in theory the problem could easily be caused by the Port depending on specific libraries which are available in current versions and not in older ones.

So your best way is to start by upgrading FreeBSD, then try again.


----------



## SchutzTCP (Feb 21, 2017)

ShelLuser said:


> There is no picture attached.
> 
> But before we go there please keep in mind that FreeBSD 9.2 has been EOL a long time ago. The current versions are 10.3 and 11.0. There is a forum policy about not helping with outdated versions because in theory the problem could easily be caused by the Port depending on specific libraries which are available in current versions and not in older ones.
> 
> So your best way is to start by upgrading FreeBSD, then try again.



Hello,

picture http://prnt.sc/ebnlut


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2017)

FreeBSD 9.2 is end-of-life since December 2014 and is not supported any more. That's what the message is telling you.


----------

